# gypsy cob society passport?



## wakijaki (10 January 2014)

Hi 
just wondering as I have recently found out that the Gypsy Cob Society was closed down in 2010 ...my horse has changed hands 3 times since then only no one has updated the passport at all.
I understand that to update the passport it now needs to be sent off to the  Lippizaner society which I haven't done myself as I am in dispute with the dealer who sold me the horse over her not being as described. 
My question is this - does this even count as a passport if the issuing agency has been closed down and would the fact that the seller hasn't bothered to update it while using the horse for treks and lessons under her business go against her if my case goes to small claims court? Also would I myself get in trouble for not updating the passport even though I have been asking the dealer to take the horse back and refund my money?
thanks


----------



## Buddy'sMum (11 January 2014)

Yes, the passport is still a valid passport. Passports are required to be updated within 30 days of purchase - even though you're in dispute with the seller, you should still have updated the passport with your details, as you've had this horse since...July?

But I seem to remember you saying that your horse has had 4 owners in the last 4 years, according to her passport??

Anyway, here is the link to the organisation responsible for updating Gypsy Cob Society passports: http://www.gypsycobpassports.co.uk/


----------



## Leo Walker (11 January 2014)

It could well be a fake. I've got one that came with a horse I bought that was a fake. If you contact DEFRA they will advise you what to do. I was told to just apply for a new passport by the passport agency and wanted to check that was ok. DEFRA wanted details of the person who sold me the horse, so they could look into it so hopefully will do the same in your case


----------

